# Flaxseed



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Hope this helps somebody , a letter to Curezone.--------------------------------------------------Re: Organic flax seed will give you regular bowel movements. by dynamitekidWell, as of 3 weeks ago, I began using ground flax seed and the change from the prune juice is mind boggling. I'm having regular movements, several times a day (average of 5 or so) and for the first time in nearly a year, I'm feeling "clean", like I don't have waste within me. I don't have the urgent feeling that prune juice would induce and I just feel "normal" again. It's great. It only took half a day for the flax seed to take effect for me. Taking Owen's advice, I've purchased golden organic flax seed and a coffee grinder. Every day, I take two ground tablespoons in the morning with some cranberry juice for a mini breakfast and then three more tablespoons at night, a bit before bed.body .A letter to Curezone.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi, I use whole flaxseeds (my doc says it's great to eat ground or whole--I prefer it whole). It definetly helps. I use it in my oatmeal everyday and I love the taste!


----------



## byte (Feb 15, 2004)

is there any difference if you took it as the flaxseed itself or if you took the flaxseed oil supplement??


----------



## teach (Oct 20, 2001)

Do the flaxseed pills work just as well?


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Flaxseed, ground or whole acts like psyllium where it absorbs fluid and makes a BM softer and easier to pass.


----------



## leahmonahan (Aug 22, 2003)

byte and teach,it's the fiber in whole or ground flaxseeds that alleviates constipation. flax seed oil and pills do not have fiber.also, whole and ground flax seeds have a mucilaginous quality that soothes and heals the gut lining. try soaking a few tablespoons of whole flax seeds in 8oz of water overnight and you'll see what I mean by mucus. it's actually not too bad. you can drink the whole thing down. i don't know if this would be as helpful as ground flax, though, for constipation relief.L


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I think it's good but only the brand completely grind.If it is not all grind,then the bloating will hurt the bowel.


----------



## byte (Feb 15, 2004)

a few people have stated that flaxseed oil has helped them. i was wondering is there a big difference between fish oil and flaxseed oil?


----------



## GSNAILS (Aug 21, 2004)

Can you tell me why grind them? I a have constipation and have bought some flax seeds but now I do not know whether to eat them whole or grind them, I feel hopeless.R.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think people grind them because that gets the fiber out of the hard shell of the seed to where it might do you some good.Otherwise you just pass the hard seeds whole, and that probably won't be all that helpful.K


----------



## GSNAILS (Aug 21, 2004)

THANKS.R.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Don't eat them raw,it hurt.


----------



## GSNAILS (Aug 21, 2004)

Raw? How do I cook them, or do you buy them already cooked?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Spasman seems to be really sensitive to alot of things, even those that help most people that take them. (If I recall correctly most fiber seems to bother him, and flax seeds have fiber)Most people I know do not cook them, they just grind them up and put them on cereal..I do not know if they are cookable?? Ok I googled and you can put the ground ones into something you are baking, but I still think most people just sprinkle the ground up ones on things.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://waltonfeed.com/omega/flax.html talks about how to prepare them.K.


----------



## GSNAILS (Aug 21, 2004)

Well I had been eating them raw and was waiting on an answer before I ate my salad.Thanks,R.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I put them in my oatmeal (whole flaxseeds) and then microwave it all together. I love the crunch and the taste of the flaxseeds. It is better for my C than ground. Don't know why.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Yes i'm very sensitive but the whole seeds raw,i don't think it can be easily digest even by a normal subject.Here my e-mail to GSNAIL:You need a coffee grinder to put them in powder.The raw one,i don't know what to do with them.The only good brand already in powder is:OMEGA NUTRITIONHI-LIGNAN(FLAX SEED POWDER)4.89$CANADIANI think they sell that in all the good health store.


----------



## beachcomber (Aug 27, 2004)

I was wondering about eating flaxseed also,but it seems fiber worsens me sometmes,salads are hard on me, cause alot of gas,can't do baked beans.I take Normacol(a natural source fiber)and that helps me so much I would like to take it twice a day instead of once but unsure about that also.I don't know if flaxseed will help I guess until I try it.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I just mean the flax seed need to be in fine powder to not cause disturbance.I didn't mean to really cook it.I don't know if flax seeds can be cook anyway.(GSnails).I think i can handle flax seed in powder.In a yogourt or milk.But who knows if i found relief with it,IBS remains anyway ...but i have extra fibers in my diet at least.


----------



## SpaceNeedle (Jul 22, 2000)

Flax oil has been a big help for me. I've got diverticulitus, so eating small seeds is a no-no .. I buy the pre-liquified brand..the type thats in the cooler section of your local health food store. Flax oil puts tons more moisture into your GI than Miralax ..


----------



## SpaceNeedle (Jul 22, 2000)

..also, peppermint pills have been a huge help. http://www.enkueros.net/a84326.html I take 2 peppermint pills in teh morning, 4-6 table spoons of flax oil, 1 or 2 peppermint pills before lunch, then 4-6 table spoons of flax before dinner.


----------



## Echota4 (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm curious as to how much of the ground flax seed you should use each time?







I've been using the oil, which does help some, but am hoping the ground seeds will help me to have more movements, hopefully every day rather than every other day or three days. I definitely can say that it has really helped to cut down on my gas pains and cramping.Echota4


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Yeah how much flax seeds powder?I use a table spoons in a yogurt per day but i think i can handle more.This is the only fibers supp. i can handle.


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

I prefer not to use the whole flaxseeds because I have been told by professionals that the shells have a very sharp point that can irritate an inflamed bowel,& lodge in any diverticular pouches that may exist,thereby causing further discomfort.I believe the perfect way to take Flaxseed is to follow Dr Budwigs suggestion, which also allows us the perfect daily allowance of Omega 3 & Omega 6. One dessertspoonful of oil mixed with equal amount of plain cottage cheese or yoghurt. It is important to buy cold pressed flax oil in glass bottles from a store where it is kept in a refrigerator, & in a light proof container.(usually a cardboard cylinder capped top & bottom.) This ensures you are getting the very best.If any of you are familiar with oil painting you will know all too well the smell of linseed oil as it is used in the medium & mixed with turpentine. This is nothing less than rancid flax oil, so you need to be dilligent when making your purchase!!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I just don't think I could take the oil alone or in something. I use Barlean's cold pressed high lignan flaxseed oil in capsules that is kept in a fridge. I use 2 in the a.m. and 1 at night. Lots of Omega 3.


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Tiss, The fresh cold pressed oil has a bland nutty taste not at all like when it is rancid, & doesnt smell unpleasant either. You could even add it to salads etc


----------



## Modgy (Apr 15, 2004)

Are people finding flax oil helps C much??I'm using it because unlike just about everything else I could take for C including any kind of fiber supplement, it doesn't leave me in agony.Although I can't really tell if its helping or not...


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

If it doesnt leave you in agony it must be soothing your gut.Stick with it ,& you might like to try Slippery Elm also!


----------



## Modgy (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey gonowoftenDoes slippery elm swell in size in your gut?? If it does it would be a no no for me. I am finding "oiling" my diet up is helping more than any fiber supplement. I dan't tolerate any kind of "distending" substances. I am sticking with the flax oil, and upping my dose in fact.


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Modgy, Slippery elm does not swell up in the gut. It is a highly nutritious food that American native Indians have proved you can practically survive on. It is available in either tablets or powder, & when mixed with a little milk or soy to a paste then hot water added, can make a huge difference to your condition. Slippery Elm when mixed with liquids changes into a form of musilage that soothes the whole of the G.I tract for at least 36 hrs. It is a God send for those unable to keep other foods down.


----------



## Modgy (Apr 15, 2004)

OK thanks...I'll give it a go.I googled however and found out that Slippery Elm DOES swell...which is why it is recommended to take with a fair amount of water.BUT I am thinking that it doesn't bulk much, like a fibre...rather that it just swells into a slime (?)


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

i take high lignan flax oil capsules, that need to be refridgerated, - one with dinner every night - works extremely well but then i also take mag oxide and a green food pill by Garden of Life. g -


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

The Green food pill sounds interesting ,Could you elaborate please? Have to be honest. When I saw where you live I said "Hell I didnt think these folks would have to take anything in Florida, surely they`d be sh-----g themselves every minute.














Hope you see the funny side of this!!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

GONO bad boy,sliipery elm rough fibers swell.But I don't know about S. Elm in powder.


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Everything dried & powdered will swell back to normal with moisture because its been dehydrated, but there is nothing like psyllium husks which draw water from your system to swell 8 times that of bran.!!


----------



## cicelyak (Aug 25, 2004)

I have found that 1 tablespoon of powdered Flaxseed mixed with oatmeal in the morning, and 1 tablespoon of Flaxseed oil in a salad in the afternoon works very well.The allopathic gastroenterologists we have all seen know about successful homeopathic protocols, but never recommend them. Then again, the pharmaceutical companies pay them big bucks to hawk their meds, don^t they?


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Of course , its too natural for them to make a killing from ,& they cannot patent natural remedies unless there is formula for a combination of them, & even then it is very difficult. My company has actually just made a first with its mangosteen juice, by getting a world patent on it. It does have a combination of other antioxidant fruits with it in minute ammounts. Even Coca Cola couldnt do it so thats why there is Pepsi, Dr P. etc.


----------



## silver (Dec 21, 1999)

Can you buy it allready ground? Does it keep very long, I mean if you bought a big bag would it go rancid?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.vegfamily.com/dietician/0604a.htm Says that in the refrigerator the ground seeds are OK up to a year. If you freeze it they are good longer.If they are out on the shelf the oil in them will go rancid like the pure oil could.K.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I have diverticulosis and absolutely cannot eat any kind of seeds. Does anybody know if the flaxseeds are ground into powder, is there a possbility some parts of the seeds could be in the powder?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think it depends on the grind. If ground as fine as most psyllium husk powder I would think it would be OK...I mean metamucil is OK, and it is psyllium husk (which whole I think would be a no-no) and that is often used for people with diverticular issues...I thought.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.flaxcouncil.ca/whatsay.htm which is promoting flax says it is OK when finely ground.K.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Thanks, K


----------



## Silkymandu (Oct 6, 2004)

I have used grounded flaxseed for the first time this morning with my oatmeal, 2 tablespoons. Metamucil or Citracel does not work on me. I know that flaxseed swells in size in your intestine, but I feel full and a bit uncomfortable. And it's making me less hungry. When I feel this way, I tend to want to eat more.







Is this normal? If this is how it feels all the time, I don't know if I want to take it. I've been a sufferer of constipation, bloating and gas for 10 years. I have yet to find a good remedy. Please help. P.S. I do not believe in precriptive drugs.


----------



## ghitta (Jul 6, 2002)

very well ground flax seeds (in a coffee grinder, for example) should not trouble those bothered with diverticulosis but they can bloat, ground or not. to Better Life i suggest lots of fennel, artichokes, parsley both in veg form well cooked and in tea form. i find fennel tea with a bit of honey and/or lemon really helps when i'm gassy and contributing to the hole in the ozone layer!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2004)

I've had IBS for about 7/8 years and I have just tried to be a little more proactive about managing my condition. The local health food shop is brill (and the lady in there, spoke the most sence of all the folk I've seen in my dealings with IBS) and I am now on a probiotic and linseed. I have a problem with gluten and therefore was eating a very fibre-poor diet which was making my constipation and sluggish bowels even worse. I'm not saying I'm cured (as I don't believe there is one) but I will say that for the 2 weeks (which I know is only a very short while), I have had better bowel movements (something we are all aiming for - right!) and much less rumbling and wind than for many a long year so this might be worth a try.All the bestSue, nr Manchester UK


----------



## MrTIBS (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't think I saw this mentioned yet, but many people were wondering. Whole flax seed provides only one thing -- insoluble fibre. The seed is too tough to break down or digest, so you don't get any of the oil benefits. Ground seed provides a (supposedly perfect) balance of insoluble and soluble fibre, plus you get the oil benefits. "High Lignan" oil is oil that contains ground seed bits -- they actually add it back into the oil once its been pressed (in much lower quantity than just using ground seed). I think you have to look at the brand for "particulate matter content" or something like that.I've tried ground flaxseed on and off, with inconclusive results. I keep meaning to try it again sometime, but I've found success with Prodiem (the Citrucel-style). If you're sensitive at all to insoluble fibre, then be careful with flaxseed, whether it's ground or not. I don't think grinding to a fine powder eliminates the insoluble fibre (it comes from the outer shell and it will still be there, fine powder or not). I did try the Omega Nutrition flaxseed powder, but I found that grinding it myself was easy and it tasted/smelled much better. It goes rancid easily and the place where I bought the powder kept it on a shelf, not in the fridge.I've been using flax oil for probably over 2 years now -- at first it made a BIG difference (I believe it worked within a few days). Supposedly the oil helps constipation because it lubes the plumbing. The good effects slowly wore off, though. But I still take it, because I've cut out most other fat from my diet, and it's all unsaturated fat. I take about 1 to 1 1/2 tablespoons a day, depending on what other fats I eat that day.Someone asked about fish vs. flax oil. I haven't tried fish oil, but I've read that it's better for you because it has a better balance of natural oils. Flax only contains omega-3 fatty acids. Also I've wondered about the "purity" of fish oils, given all the controversy over pollutants in fish (I'm not making any claims one way or the other; I haven't researched the subject).I don't think there's any difference between fresh bottled oil, and oil capsules. Just keep in mind that to get 1 tbsp of oil, you need a lot of capsules! The capsules are much more portable, though.If you want a good read about oils, try "Fats that Heal Fats that Kill" by Udo Erasmus. I found it enlightening, and he talks about how much oil to take, and how to balance it properly with other oils (omega-6, -9, and -12) which is important too. A diet too high in omega-3 oils can lead to other problems. I don't currently use his oil -- I tried it and it did taste good but I didn't want all the stuff he mixes into it. I just use a mix of sunflower and flax oils, and cook/bake with canola.You can also check out http://www.udoerasmus.com/firstscreen.htm which has a lot of information.If you use the oil or ground seeds, make sure they're fresh and stored cold (you can even freeze the oil to prolong its shelflife). Don't cook or bake with flax oil. Don't reheat something that has flax oil or ground flaxseed in it. Heating the oil creates -- something, I forget what, but I think it's related to free radicals and all that. Bad stuff. I've read that you can bake with ground flaxseed, and it's great to add fibre to quick breads, muffins, etc. You can even use it as an egg replacment.Oh, an important point that I don't think anyone mentioned is that if you do take flaxseed -- ground or whole -- drink lots of water. Something like a cup or more of water per tablespoon flax. And start out slowly.


> quote:I have used grounded flaxseed for the first time this morning with my oatmeal, 2 tablespoons.


Start gradually, as with any fibre supplement! Maybe start with a teaspoon and work your way up. Any fibre supplement will help make you feel full. That's what some diet supplements are -- the theory being the more full you feel the less you eat. I never found a guide for how much seed to take, probably because everyone's different. You might have to figure out what other fibre sources you have, and aim for that 35+ grams of fibre per day. Of course, that doesn't take IBS into account. Be aware, though, I think I heard that over 50 grams per day could start causing problems, such as nutrient loss.


----------



## nnaiden (Nov 19, 2004)

Flaxseed can be made into a tea rather like porridge. You can grind it in a blender, once ground it will last a while - even longer in the freezer. Yes, it can be purchased at health food stores already ground - look in the sections that have glutin free items and unusual pre-packaged flour - but grinding it in a blender will work just fine. I have used it for years for stomach aches as a tea, put a tablespoon or two in a large cup and add hot water. It will steep and become thick like pectin. You can add honey or not, and I eat it with a spoon because the thick part tends to sink to the bottom. It has a mild nutty taste and a comforting texture - especially for anyone who is lactose intolerant or allergic to wheat because we don't get much thick stuff normally. My experience, and I am the canary in the coal mine when it comes to gas and bloating, is that flaxseed has never caused this with me. I may not have eaten enough though - metamucil destroys me, as does senna and other vegetable fibers. I have finally abandoned them after many trials. But flaxseed is gentle and comforting. It can also be cooked, like any other grain or seed. The usual ratio for grains is 1 cup to 1.5 cups of water. With flax you may want more water. Come to think of it, the stuff may make great soup base!


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Interesting, I made the same discovery this week. I put mine (ground) in yogurt with dried fruit. Tastes good and is helping a ton!


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I made the same dicovery this week. I put mine (ground) in yogurt with dried fruit. Works well.


----------



## fancy_pants (Nov 18, 2004)

So flaxseed oil works too? Cause I have been taking those liquid cap/vitamin thingies, in the hopes that it would help with the system?


----------



## alternating unhappy bowel (Dec 4, 2004)

doesnt anyone else find the bloating gets worse from fiber? i could go, alright, but the bloating and gas wasnt worth it.... did i take it wrong?


----------



## SophieUK (Dec 18, 2000)

This is the flaxseed experience of someone who sent in their story to my website:The tale of...MarionFlaxseed - who knew?I had IBS for several years. After about six months of a horrendously restrictive diet (ultra low-fat vegan with no raw veggies or fruit except banana) and a lot of Metamucil, I managed to get it sort of under control. But if I deviated from the diet, the chronic diarrhea would come back.Someone I met casually told me that she had cured her IBS by taking a tablespoon of freshly ground flaxseed with a glass of water or juice every morning. I thought it was another crackpot cure, but eventually, when I had yet another flare-up, I decided to try it. She had told me that pre-ground flaxseed didn't work because flaxseed starts to oxidize as soon as you grind it and that whole flaxseeds are no good either, because they cannot be digested properly. Fine. I got out the coffee grinder (which obviously, never got used!) and tried it. Guess what - after years of IBS, in about two weeks IT JUST WENT AWAY. That was about 10 months ago. I can now eat anything I want (except dairy as I'm still lactose intolerant) and get this - I can even drink caffeinated COFFEE. I cannot believe that I now have perfectly normal, regular bowel movements. I've told other people about this and so far, no one has told me it didn't work for them. If you try it and it works for you - please spread it around!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2004)

I have also been using oat bran which has seemed to help a lot. I have trouble with wheatbran, causing gas and pain. Rice bran is even finer for people that have trouble with fiber. I've been taking either the flaxseed pills or the flaxseed oil. What is the difference between taking these and the ground flaxseed meal. I was told that the flaxseed oil helps to lubricate the system. Does anyone know how the fiber in flaxseed meal compares to oatbran? I was taking Zelnorm and it was helping the constipation, but I never felt like I was emptying myself and I was having a lot of pain. The doctor wanted me to continue it for awhile, but I stopped because i had to try something, because the pain seemed to get worse. It's been better and I seem to be having better bowel movements, but I still get the feelinf that I'm not emptying myself completely sometimes. My doctor says it's my hemmorrhoids. I often wonder about these doctors/


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Flaxseed oil mixed with cottage cheese makes the perfect combination of omega 3 & omega 6 essential fatty acids for everyone according to Dr Budwig , a famous German specialist. She even claimed very positive results with cancer patients in her care by using this mixture. It is important though that the oil be cold pressed & kept refrigerated in a light proof glass container. Any degree of rancidity is extremely detrimental to health.In Australia cold pressed flaxseed oil is easy to locate in the fridges of health food stores!


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I am right there with Sophie UK. I take ground flax seeds (I grind in my coffee grinder) every day, and my IBS is MUCH MUCH bettr now. Nothing has ever worked so well for me. I am completely off Zelnorm and Miralax and am feeling fine. I am also taking Cayenne at night and Super Digestaway with meal. believe it is a Solaray product. Flax oil did not work for me, but the ground meal works unbelievably well. I feel like I have my life back after 7 years!


----------



## sparkle13 (Nov 2, 2004)

I found this while researching on flaxseed.Flaxseeds have a pleasant, nutty flavor and taste good sprinkled on salads, cooked vegetables, or cereals. The oil is quite tasty, too, though expensive. Here are some flax tips:ï¿½ Grind the seeds or else chew them very wellï¿½whole seeds simply pass through the body. Grinding the seeds just before using them best preserves flavor and nutrition, but pre-ground seeds are more convenient. Keep them refrigerated. There are no nutritional differences between brown and yellow seeds.ï¿½ Combine flaxseed flour with wheat flour for breads, quickbreads, and pancakes.ï¿½ Ready-made flaxseed breads, muffins, cereals, and breakfast bars can be found in many stores. ï¿½ The oil spoils quickly; it comes in dark bottles to extend its shelf life. Keep it refrigerated, and pay attention to the expiration date. "Cold-pressed" flaxseed oil is more expensive but no better than other kinds.ï¿½ Flaxseed oil cannot be used for frying or sautï¿½ing.ï¿½ Pregnant or lactating women should not eat lots of flax.ï¿½ A few people may have allergic reactions to flaxseeds. ï¿½ Pass up flaxseed supplementsï¿½eat the foods instead. UC Berkeley Wellness Letter, May 2002The mucilage formed by flax can serve another important purpose: the repair of damage caused by taking massive doses of antibiotics. The friendly bacteria in a personï¿½s intestines are destroyed in large quantities if he or she takes antibiotics, birth control pills, or other drugs, especially for a prolonged period. Chronic constipation may develop. Flax mucilage assists intestinal flora in re-establishing itself.Hope that helps someone!


----------



## sparkle13 (Nov 2, 2004)

Oops, I forgot the website where you can find ALL kinds of information. http://www.goldenflax.com/Health_Bens/constipation.htm


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

Sparkle that was a good website. I have been taking ground flax seeds for quite a while now. Do us IBSers have a more sensitive colon as to feeling uncomfortable when it's full? Probably what a normal person would not even feel cause it's "normal".I just find now that I'm taking flax seeds that it seems to always feel full. Also does anyone still find that you still sometimes have incomplete bowel movements and resort to a suppository to help that? I am much better but not perfect, guess that'll never happen. And I find that it is still on my mind 24/7. That's probably because we can always feel things going on in there hey. Hope you all had a great Xmas and Happy New Year.


----------

